# Installing for xorg-driver-7.5.1 error



## macunkie (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm in the middle of installing xorg on a 9.0-STABLE PowerPC. I get the following error during my *make install*:


```
Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/citron_drv.so in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron
xf86-input-citron-2.2.2_3 is marked as broken: does not compile.
```

I'm a newbie doing my second attempt at an install and don't remember this error the first time I installed xorg. So when ftp-ing into the pub on the FreeBSD server, I enter the directory x11-drivers and there is nothing there relative to xf86-input-citron?

Again, as a newbie the *pkg_add -r* option NEVER works and I can never figure out (even after reading the handbook) how to set the correct FTP path.  So I always tunnel in through the system via [cmd=]ftp -a ftp2.FreeBSD.org[/cmd]

Anybody got a fix here?

Thanks for your help!

Samuel


----------



## macunkie (Jun 13, 2012)

So I've discovered that the pipe has been broken for over a "year". So when compiling for xorg-drivers-7.5.1, is there a way to bypass the dependency of the /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/iput/citro_so?

Is this a function of modifying the Makefile?


----------



## macunkie (Jun 13, 2012)

Updating ports and attempting to utilize xorg-drivers-7.5.2.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2012)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron is no longer in ports.  Update your ports tree with portsnap(8) or csup(1).


----------

